# OMAN Border Run



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone please advise on the shortest Border run from Dubai to renew a 30 day visit visa, and how long the drive takes, and if there is any cost associated with leaving or returning across the border.

Is it also just a case of driving over the border for several miles then turning round and heading back to the Dubai border?

Any advise is welcomed

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do a search here for the visa run, it's very simple but the procedures have to be followed right or you end up repeating some. There are lots of topics on it and in one of my posts I mention how to do the whole visa thing in some detail.

Takes up to 4 hours depending on traffic, you drive to Hatta and towards the Omani border and yes you can turn back to get your UAE visa and drive back.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This subject is easy to find in a search.


----------



## Alex F (Feb 9, 2011)

DarrylCox said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please advise on the shortest Border run from Dubai to renew a 30 day visit visa, and how long the drive takes, and if there is any cost associated with leaving or returning across the border.
> 
> ...


Darryl,
I did this run last week for my wife and a friend and it is quite painless.
As one of the other replies stated you just head to the Omani border and after showing your passports at various roadside checkpoints ,( you actually drive out of UAE into Oman then back into UAE and then you officially leave UAE) you come to the actual UAE border control where the persons requiring the visa report to the small roadside cabin and present their passports for stamping out. you then drive into Oman and you will come to the Ommani border. You will be handed a small piece of paper with some arabic writing and a stamp at the last roadside checkpoint prior to getting to the border crossing. Go into the new building that is the Ommani border control and take that small piece of paper with you as it has to be presented to the official at the counter, fill in the requred Visa form and take that and the small paper and passport with you to the counter and tell them that you want to come in and go back out again and hand over the money. Take some small UAE notes with you as you may get change in Omani currency.
When all is stamped and complete you then return to the car and drive back towards the UAE where you will again hand over the small piece of paper to another roadside post. You then drive back into UAE stopping again at the UAE customs/ entry point and go to the left hand corner of the building complex and the persons wanting the new visa go in there and after getting the paperwork done and the eye scan they then get the new visa issued.
Depending on how busy they are both of the borders crossing formalities take about 10 minutes each
Remember that at all times the driver, and anyone else, if they has no need for a new visa ,will not need to have their passport stamped at any of these entry / exit points.
The cost is about 400 Dhs, I think !!
Total time is about 5 hours depending on the traffic.
Have fun,
Alex


----------



## Steph551 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alex F said:


> Darryl,
> I did this run last week for my wife and a friend and it is quite painless.
> As one of the other replies stated you just head to the Omani border and after showing your passports at various roadside checkpoints ,( you actually drive out of UAE into Oman then back into UAE and then you officially leave UAE) you come to the actual UAE border control where the persons requiring the visa report to the small roadside cabin and present their passports for stamping out. you then drive into Oman and you will come to the Ommani border. You will be handed a small piece of paper with some arabic writing and a stamp at the last roadside checkpoint prior to getting to the border crossing. Go into the new building that is the Ommani border control and take that small piece of paper with you as it has to be presented to the official at the counter, fill in the requred Visa form and take that and the small paper and passport with you to the counter and tell them that you want to come in and go back out again and hand over the money. Take some small UAE notes with you as you may get change in Omani currency.
> When all is stamped and complete you then return to the car and drive back towards the UAE where you will again hand over the small piece of paper to another roadside post. You then drive back into UAE stopping again at the UAE customs/ entry point and go to the left hand corner of the building complex and the persons wanting the new visa go in there and after getting the paperwork done and the eye scan they then get the new visa issued.
> ...



Hi Alex,

Did you go over the border with a rental car or with a local car? Did they check anything with regards to the car as I have to cross the border but I only have a rental car?

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## Alex F (Feb 9, 2011)

Steph551 said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Did you go over the border with a rental car or with a local car? Did they check anything with regards to the car as I have to cross the border but I only have a rental car?
> 
> ...


Steph, Did the run in my own car but at no point was I asked for any documentation ,ie registration/ insurance for the car. It may help if you took the rental company window sticker off of the vehicle just in case they look for that as you are driving through the check points.
Remember that you leave UAE but you do not actually cross into Oman as you turn back again when you get the visa stamped at the Omani imigration office.
Alex.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Steph551 said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Did you go over the border with a rental car or with a local car? Did they check anything with regards to the car as I have to cross the border but I only have a rental car?
> 
> ...


Hi - When I used to do visa runs, I did them in my rental car. I did several & on each occassion I was never asked about car insurance. If they know you are going into Oman, then they will ask you to show the insurance for the vehicle, if they know you are doing a visa run there is no need (Right or Wrong may the case be)

Yes, you may crash your car whilst in no mans land between the 2 borders, but you may also get kidnapped by aliens!


----------



## Steph551 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Alex and Dozza! I feel much better now. I think I will have a go with taking the rental car! Fingers crossed I dont get kidnapped by aliens!


----------



## propelahed03 (Feb 15, 2011)

Steph, have you made the visa run? If not, I'd be interested in teaming up and sharing expenses...

Adam


----------



## ollierussdubai (May 28, 2012)

*visa run to oman*

Hi i urgently need to do a visa run tomorrow is anyone going or know of any drivers?


----------

